# Terrible Accident



## topdownman (Jun 17, 2010)

Last night north of Louisville, KY on I-65 north and RV ran into the rear of a semi parked on the side of the interstate.  Evidently, the driver nodded off, it was white line gone and he struck the rear of the semi trailer.  The impact split the RV in half, half went inside the trailer and half ended up on the interstate.

The passenger was killed.

Judging from what was left, it appeared to be a fairly late model class A towing an SUV.  Here's a link:

http://www.whas11.com/home/I-65N-re...ffic-to-a-standstill-for-hours--96463924.html


----------



## pezar (Jun 17, 2010)

Re: Terrible Accident

RVs aren't as tough as they look, they're just plywood and fiberglass. RVs are so flimsy that in a crash between an RV and a semi the semi wins, every time.


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Jun 17, 2010)

Re: Terrible Accident

OMG!!!  You guys be careful out there!!

Cindy @ RVUSA.com


----------



## utmtman (Jun 17, 2010)

Re: Terrible Accident

Sad, we see many rv wrecks on Hwy 6 thru Utah.   Most are from people traveling too fast and losing control.  Every so often we see on the news those that wreck on I15 including a similar type wreck a week or so ago, Motor Home rv tried to take out a semi.  The driver was alone in the rv and was killed on impack.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 17, 2010)

Re: Terrible Accident

Yes that is truly sad. I see where he was traveling late at night and may have been driving a long time and was tried. So let me say that I wish everyone would slow down enjoy your journey, that why we enjoying RVing. So drive a few hundred miles a day stop and take breaks and refresh yourself. And try not to drive at night. The lights of other vehicle will mezzanize you and pull you into them. Thanks for reading and safe traveling


----------



## vanole (Jun 17, 2010)

Re: Terrible Accident

Hollis,

Well said!!  I'm a whimp only drive 250-300 miles.  I get more mentally tired than physically tired when driving the M/H.  Guess the aviation community got something right "crew rest".  I try to avoid driving at night but a couple of times that I have done it I've regretted it.  Last time was the stretch on I-95 that encompassed that stretch from Brusnwick Ga to Savannah and me and the Jersey barriers were getting a little too close for comfort.

Jeff


----------



## pezar (Jun 17, 2010)

Re: Terrible Accident



> H2H1 - 6/17/2010  12:04 PM
> 
> Yes that is truly sad. I see where he was traveling late at night and may have been driving a long time and was tried. So let me say that I wish everyone would slow down enjoy your journey, that why we enjoying RVing. So drive a few hundred miles a day stop and take breaks and refresh yourself. And try not to drive at night. The lights of other vehicle will mezzanize you and pull you into them. Thanks for reading and safe traveling



I think the word you're looking for is "mesmerize", as in hypnotize. I absolutely refuse to drive at night, unless I absolutely have to, if I have a cold and can't sleep and need medicine or something. The elderly especially should take their time and only drive 300 miles at one sitting. I know most of us here are older, so that's important to keep in mind. It's likely that this guy fell asleep. I don't know why he was traveling late at night. An RV has no crumple zones, no protected passenger compartments, unlike a car. When that guy in San Antonio crashed into a building the whole front of his RV was ripped off. We need to take into account the fragility of our homes on wheels and our abilities when out on the road. It looks like this was a fairly expensive MH, one of the pics apparently shows a washing machine which is an option only on the most expensive Class A Allegro Buses and similar homes. I can't believe how the home was simply demolished, reduced to fiberglass and wood splinters. Scary! Be safe out there people.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 17, 2010)

Re: Terrible Accident

I know all to well about I-95 as I travel it when going over to Charleston SC. another one is I-16. I do not think you are a wimp because you drive 250-300 miles a day just safety minded.I know we are excited about getting to our location, I know I am, but safety must be maintained. I promise as this day to drive only 300-350 mile per day and stop and take rest breaks.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 17, 2010)

Re: Terrible Accident

pezar you are correct, sorry about the misspelled word, it was my meaning of the subject that was more important to me.Thanks for the correction.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 17, 2010)

Re: Terrible Accident

I guess I should break out the dictionary . :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Jun 17, 2010)

Re: Terrible Accident

We too only drive during the daylight hours and pretty much under 300 miles per day. Heck, some days we've only driven 50 miles. Just depends on what we see that strikes our fancy and how far it is from where we are. The general rule though is no more than 300 miles per day. Plus we only drive 50 miles an hour. We are in no hurry and it stretches the fuel when we drive slower. Reaction time is a lot better going slower too. Never know when you might see something and want to pull over fast.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 17, 2010)

Re: Terrible Accident

No need for the dictionary Hollis.  I knew xactly what you meant :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 17, 2010)

Re: Terrible Accident

Thanks Nash, but you know we have a friend who love to drive at night. Rod will leave at night and drive to MB just to have breakfast at his favorite cafe. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## pezar (Jun 17, 2010)

Re: Terrible Accident

I watched that video again to be sure, and it said that the accident happened at MIDNIGHT eastern time!  :question:  What the heck was that guy doing driving at midnight? You can't see anything when it's the middle of the night. You're more likely to fall asleep or zone out then too. The human body is meant to sleep during the night!  :8ball:  :angry:  Just park somewhere and sleep. This guy may have been a full timer or returning snowbird, so he had no reason to be driving in the middle of the night.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 17, 2010)

Re: Terrible Accident

Well we don't know why he was driving at that hr so I can't judge.  I try to never drive lat at night anymore but when we were in Cal. and got word that my Mother was in bad shape I drove longer than I should.  Maybe he had a reason.   Terrible accident and something he will have to live with.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

Re: Terrible Accident

well i must say ,, it was a very bad accident ,, but on the other hand ,, i love to drive at night ,, from sun down till sun up ,, u make better time ,, and it is cooler on the rv to travel ,, but that is just me ,, but i will also push it ,, i have been known to drive 900 to 1,000 miles in a 36 hr period ,, no kidding ,, but i did stop along the way ,,  not to sleep but for mother nature ,, but red bulls and coffee does wonders ,, but i must say the 5hr energy thing is way better ,,


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 18, 2010)

Re: Terrible Accident

See Nash I told one of our friends love to drive at night. And Rod does make a good point, the RV run cooler, the night air feel good coming thru the window instead of the ac vents. It has it's advantage, but so the disadvantage is more severe IMO :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## akjimny (Jun 18, 2010)

Re: Terrible Accident

When we started our trek to Alaska I was hoping to make 500 miles a day.  What a dream.  Between old kidneys needing a frequent break, the Boss Lady's insulin and meds, lunch, gas every 200 miles or so, we were lucky to make 300 miles.  And with my old eyes, I don't feel comfortable driving much at night anymore.  So I guess I will be content with however many miles I can get.  The 900 - 1000 mile days are pretty much behind me now.  If I have to go that far that fast, I'll guess I'll have to buy a plane ticket.  And now that I know what the ALCAN is like, I will be going A LOT slower going home this fall.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 18, 2010)

Re: Terrible Accident

JIM, as we all get older it is wise to realize that our eyes and reaction time is getting slower.     . unlike Rod who is still a youngster he has not realize he will get older and slower as time goes by.  :laugh:  :laugh: SORRY ROD HAD TO SAY IT.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 18, 2010)

Re: Terrible Accident

Right Hollis in my younger days, long time ago, I also liked night travel.  Eyes just don't see as well as they used to. I still like to travel early while it's still cool so just leave earlier and stop earlier.  CGs are easier to find this way also.  Just think of all the along the way sights you miss traveling at night.  I realize that being retired and having to be nowhere makes traveling easier to slow down


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 18, 2010)

Re: Terrible Accident

That the point of being retired. I love to leave around 5am, buy lucky if I get out of here at 8am. But when we have to come home the wife is up at 530 and we are pulling out of the CG around 6am, go figure that one, and if you get it figure out let me know :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jun 18, 2010)

Re: Terrible Accident

It's called Grandkids Hollis :laugh:    Get SKYPE video so Marie can call and see them.  We have sat and eat and watched while the Great GK were eating at home.  Just about like being there.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 18, 2010)

Re: Terrible Accident

good point Nash, Thanks for that info


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

Re: Terrible Accident

Looks like u got a way to go and stay for awhile ,, hollis       :approve:  :approve:
Wth Skype that is  :approve:


----------



## CharlieS (Jun 19, 2010)

Re: Terrible Accident

Those photos make me wonder if there are any standards or government regulations for building motorhomes. That thing came apart - I doubt a Greyhound bus would have done that.


----------



## Triple E (Jun 20, 2010)

Re: Terrible Accident

I agree on the standards Charlies but lets keep the government out of it.  Heck this group here should start an RVUSA Standards and Guide Manual for the RV industry's.     :approve:   

 :8ball:


----------



## akjimny (Jun 20, 2010)

Re: Terrible Accident

"Anything" versus a semi-truck generally ends up a dead on loser for "Anything" and a bad day for the semi.  In my military career I have driven some things that could take on a semi and win, but they wouldn't make very good campers and all got terrible gas mileage.
But, more to the point, could RV crashworthiness standards be improved? Undoubtedly.  But, will the RV industry do it on their own?  Probably not.  And if they did, would we the RVers be willing to pay for the increased safety standard?  Who knows?
Bottom line is we all need to be very, very careful out there and not over-drive our physical and mental abilities.  As Clint Eastwood said," A man has to know his limitations."


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Re: Terrible Accident

very true Jim, very true.


----------



## Lincoln (Oct 13, 2022)

topdownman said:


> Last night north of Louisville, KY on I-65 north and RV ran into the rear of a semi parked on the side of the interstate.  Evidently, the driver nodded off, it was white line gone and he struck the rear of the semi trailer.  The impact split the RV in half, half went inside the trailer and half ended up on the interstate.
> 
> The passenger was killed.
> 
> ...


What county did this happen?


----------

